# Clarrie Hall Dam - Saturday Morning Surface Sesh - 21/042007



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone would be interested in a trip to Clarrie Hall Dam on Saturday morning.

Do some surface fishing early before the sun hits the water, and then switch to casting cranks, plastics and maybe a troll for some Bass.

I've never fished the Dam there before am have been keen to do a trip for a long time.

I was thinking of getting down there pretty early, 4:30 maybe so there would still be an hour or more of darkness, fish surface for a couple of hours before looking at other options.

Anyone interested in joining me? Ben how bout you mate?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> I was thinking of getting down there pretty early, 4:30 maybe so there would still be an hour or more of darkness, fish surface for a couple of hours before looking at other options.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining me?


Dallas it may be worth ringing the Murwillumbah Tourist Authority as I think CH is gated and you may not get access as early as you hope.

Good luck but I have my grandaughter on the coast so am committed to other activities


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Didnt think about the gate issue.

Although, the gate on the spillway end of the dam is fairly close to the water I think?......I reckon a 2 man carry job would be easy enough and get us on the water before opening


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Dallas,

would have come along mate but i have to work :evil:


----------

